# Inquiry on Alternative Slaaneshi Demon Models



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knows of any cool Non GW models (that are easy-ish to get) that would work for Slaaneshi Demons?

In particular I am looking for alternatives for the Fiends of Slaanesh and Demon Princes/Keeper of Secrets, but anything would do.

I have looked through the Bones Collection (because my FLGS has almost all of the 1st wave) and none of those models have the "it" factor for me; most either do not meet my expectations OR are simply too small for me to qualify being a monstrous creature.

----

I am slowly, very slowly, warming back up to my mono-slaanesh demon (ally) army.

I am planning on utilizing the GW demonettes and a few other units.

Seekers & the fantasy Hellstriders of Slaanesh (for the "male" part of slaanesh; I much rather prefer the sexy ladies look though:wink:...however pending how well/easy it might be to transition chaos Marauders into male demonettes...)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You might want to check out Gamezone miniatures. They make some really nice mounted daemonettes which as non-GW models might also work as fiends.

I haven't seen the daemonettes in person, but I do have a few of their chaos warriors and chaos knights, and those models are awesome.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

How's this?






































Q1Uk0zwnoUk


http://www.creaturecaster.com/products/spiderdemon


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

lav25gunner said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea how much I want this model...


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Silens said:


> You have no idea how much I want this model...


They postponed the Kickstarter because of all the fan feedback. I think they are going to launch the kickstarter with a wider range of sizes. As you can see from the following picture, they are a tad too big for 40K, and that's there main focus. They should release some Deamon Prince size models when the kickstater kicks off.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

lav25gunner said:


> They postponed the Kickstarter because of all the fan feedback. I think they are going to launch the kickstarter with a wider range of sizes. As you can see from the following picture, they are a tad too big for 40K, and that's there main focus. They should release some Deamon Prince size models when the kickstater kicks off.


I wouldn't even use these in 40k. I'd stick them on a shelf and stare at them.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lav25gunner said:


> How's this?


Honestly I have seen this before, and it looks too "zerg" like for me to be interested in it at all. I very much prefer the look of the Forge world huge demon that is available.

However I am not looking for a "huge" center piece model; I am simply looking for alternative models for me to use as "fiends of slaanesh", "keeper of secrets", and "slaanesh demon princes". 



Kreuger said:


> You might want to check out Gamezone miniatures. They make some really nice mounted daemonettes which as non-GW models might also work as fiends.
> 
> I haven't seen the daemonettes in person, but I do have a few of their chaos warriors and chaos knights, and those models are awesome.


I like some of the looks from these guys, but at the same time it doesn't quite have the feel that I am looking for...It kind of has to do with the dinosaur mounts though.

Thanks to everyone so far.


----------

